# UPS Stores



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Have any of you guys painted one or a few? We got a call the other day about painting a few. We will be looking at one this morning.


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

Did some painting at a UPS distribution plant. Talk about tight security...no wondering around outside the work area and needing to check in with security every time you went in and out.
Also, had to have a background check done before getting awarded the work. 
Other than that it was a sweet job and made a tidy profit!


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

STAR said:


> Did some painting at a UPS distribution plant. Talk about tight security...no wondering around outside the work area and needing to check in with security every time you went in and out. Also, had to have a background check done before getting awarded the work. Other than that it was a sweet job and made a tidy profit!



Try working in the nuclear sector. Very tight security. But yeah, with UPS "United Package Smashers" the security at the distribution terminals is going to be tight. Just imagine how much stuff rolls through those on a daily basis.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

painter213 said:


> "United Package Smashers"


lol. You got that right. I have to remember this one.


----------

